# Back 2 back yotes



## bks10 (Jul 10, 2007)

Myself and my son(redslayer10) had pretty good luck 2 mornings in a row. 2 yotes in 2 days i'll take it. Of course his is the blonde/redish one on the left. Redslayers10 first yote!


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats. Teach em young. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Well done young man! You too Dad.


----------



## bks10 (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks.....and we added one more this morning.....the boy did....he is on a roll.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Nice job on the Yotes...


----------



## Peter the Great (Feb 8, 2008)

awesome job. nice


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Way to stack them up! Keep up the good work


----------

